# If you are looking for me I'm busy building a bunker...



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

and stocking it with food, meds and automatic weapons!

I just finished reading 


based on a recommendation from the "end of the world book" thread.

It was a very scary and eye opening read. Pretty violent - but in keeping with the subject matter.

I'm ready to revisit Stephanie Plum now, I need some light reading.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a very scary book!


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Interesting, I'll give it a try.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It has scared me more than any other book I have ever read.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm. This definitely looks interesting. I have one question, though. I was looking at reviews and see there seems to be some issue with the lack of editing for the book. How distracting was it for you?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd been thinking of buying this, but since I don't need any more scaring, I think I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Hmm. This definitely looks interesting. I have one question, though. I was looking at reviews and see there seems to be some issue with the lack of editing for the book. How distracting was it for you?


Not too bad. There were a few typos, but not enough to be an issue.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> and stocking it with food, meds and automatic weapons!
> 
> I just finished reading
> 
> ...


Just a warning. You might not want to read my book, 2012: Seeking Closure, next, then. Wouldn't want to give you heart failure.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Book is now in my wish list, I'm waiting till the price drop as my TBR pile is huge.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Not too bad. There were a few typos, but not enough to be an issue.


Thanks!



Forster said:


> Book is now in my wish list, I'm waiting till the price drop as my TBR pile is huge.


I'm doing the same thing. I have so many books that need to be read.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought this a couple of weeks ago after someone else mentioned it but haven't started it. I keep hoping for a reading buddy so I'm not reading it alone lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Hmm. This definitely looks interesting. I have one question, though. I was looking at reviews and see there seems to be some issue with the lack of editing for the book. How distracting was it for you?


I found the lack of editing to be more than a little annoying, but it IS a very good story and I would say it's still worth reading. Maybe it bothered me more than others because the use of "of" in place of "have" is a pet peeve of mine, and this was done repeatedly all throughout the book. I would_* of * _ liked it if he did that less  There was also some long, rambling sentences along with some very poorly written sentences that I had to read twice before they made sense. According to his website he's supposed to be making some changes to fix the errors, but I don't know if that includes the Kindle version. Aside from the grammar distractions, this was one of those books that made me stay up late to read _"just one more chapter." _ It offers a very scary picture of what could happen to our world in our lifetime. Definitely gives you some things to think about.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I found the lack of editing to be more than a little annoying, but it IS a very good story and I would say it's still worth reading. Maybe it bothered me more than others because the use of "of" in place of "have" is a pet peeve of mine, and this was done repeatedly all throughout the book. I would_* of * _ liked it if he did that less  There was also some long, rambling sentences along with some very poorly written sentences that I had to read twice before they made sense. According to his website he's supposed to be making some changes to fix the errors, but I don't know if that includes the Kindle version. Aside from the grammar distractions, this was one of those books that made me stay up late to read _"just one more chapter." _ It offers a very scary picture of what could happen to our world in our lifetime. Definitely gives you some things to think about.


Thanks for this! Simple mistakes like that really irritate me. I begin focusing so much on the mistakes, I wish I had a red pen to correct them ... Kindle appropriate, of course. 
I'm glad to hear it's still worth the read. Hopefully by the time I get around to purchasing it, the mistakes will be corrected.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Forster said:


> Book is now in my wish list, I'm waiting till the price drop as my TBR pile is huge.


Me 3. This one sounds good.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I bought this a couple of weeks ago after someone else mentioned it but haven't started it. I keep hoping for a reading buddy so I'm not reading it alone lol.
> 
> Melissa


I'm too chicken to read it again but I'll save you a spot in my bunker for when you're done


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I listened to it on audio   
I kind of wish I didn't


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

From my LiveJournal several months ago:



> So I roughly doubled the amount of money I wanted to spend, but I now have secure in my garage food, water and other supplies to last us two weeks or more in the event we have to turtle up in the house.
> 
> What am I preparing for? In order of relative probability:
> 
> ...


There are tons of resources online to help you construct your own emergency kit... A good thing to have handy. A good start is here: http://www.codeready.org/


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Forster said:


> Book is now in my wish list, I'm waiting till the price drop as my TBR pile is huge.


Thanks. I'm going to give this one a try.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait. Is this serious? Does this book really prompt people into starting emergency storage rations and bunkers?


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I started reading this yesterday and am really, ummm, enjoying(?) it.  I guess "enjoy" is the right word, it is definitely thought provoking and chilling in the reality.  However, the editing is the worst of any books I've read thus far on my K.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Wait. Is this serious? Does this book really prompt people into starting emergency storage rations and bunkers?


No, I haven't read it yet (it's up next). I started some emergency storage all on my own 

But books like this, as well as the Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z (both great reads) do get you thinking about what you'd do if the $&#^ really hit the fan. Then you realize that it's not difficult to simply lay in some supplies. Such things are great if you're suddenly out of work or have some other financial crisis.

It's just another kind of insurance.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> It has scared me more than any other book I have ever read.


Ooh, sounds interesting, will have to buy a copy now.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

and stocking it with food, meds and automatic weapons!


Just don't forget your kindle and changer.  This is why I stay away from these type of book, I would have nightmare for a month if not more.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

akjak said:


> No, I haven't read it yet (it's up next). I started some emergency storage all on my own
> 
> But books like this, as well as the Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z (both great reads) do get you thinking about what you'd do if the $&#^ really hit the fan. Then you realize that it's not difficult to simply lay in some supplies. Such things are great if you're suddenly out of work or have some other financial crisis.
> 
> It's just another kind of insurance.


Ok I understand, at first I thought it was just a book that made people think. Then I thought maybe this book has a true following of believers, I was confused 

Nothing wrong in being prepared. If that time ever did come you would be very glad you read the book and had stocked up


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL We do a re-stock about once a year because we always end up eating and using our supplies. We started after a hurricane, when we lived in Virginia. After that, we said we'd never be caught out again. Of course, stocking up for long-term problems is a lot harder.

I'm reading _One Second After_ right now, and I'd known about EMP before & worried about it a few times - especially now that everything is digital. I think it was reading Stephen King's _Cell_ that really made me think about it a few years ago. We had an unexpected storm here last year that cut out EVERYTHING for 8 days - no phones, TV, radio, elec etc - couldn't use our well water or anything. It was horrible and once again, prompted us to get stocked up.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked On the Beach and The Road, so this one sounds interesting.  A little high priced for me right now, and I have a long list of TBRs.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished it, and I have to say I was disappointed. The grammatical mistakes were just the tip of the iceberg. Most of the book consisted of the characters *talking* about how bad things were/were going to get... That and a lot of moral hand-wringing that just didn't ring very true.

There's an old writer and film director line that goes, "Show, don't tell." The author broke this rule all over the place. He didn't really make me care about any of the characters, since they were just all one-dimensional mouthpieces for his "rants." He has archetypal cutouts spouting what Military Man's, Professor's, Nurse/Doctor's, Mayor's and Police Guy's stances might be, but very little real character development.

It's certainly a cautionary tale, but not a really great yarn. I give it maybe two stars.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

akjak said:


> I just finished it, and I have to say I was disappointed. The grammatical mistakes were just the tip of the iceberg. Most of the book consisted of the characters *talking* about how bad things were/were going to get... That and a lot of moral hand-wringing that just didn't ring very true.
> 
> There's an old writer and film director line that goes, "Show, don't tell." The author broke this rule all over the place. He didn't really make me care about any of the characters, since they were just all one-dimensional mouthpieces for his "rants." He has archetypal cutouts spouting what Military Man's, Professor's, Nurse/Doctor's, Mayor's and Police Guy's stances might be, but very little real character development.
> 
> It's certainly a cautionary tale, but not a really great yarn. I give it maybe two stars.


I finished it last night and agree with you completely. Given how passionate the author is on the subject, I think he missed a huge opportunity here. Bad editing & the lack of depth made me not care very much, which is surprising given that this is my favorite genre. My imagination gets me far more worried about the subject matter than this story did & I am sure his entire goal was to generate a movement on the topic.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Just finished it tonight and it was good but there was so much wasted potential.

*spoilers ahead*

akjak hit most of the problem dead on. The author also had a pretty big issue with going overboard on patriotic things, daddy reminiscing (the beginning was the worse) and other hokey cliche speeches/actions that were pretty far out from reality. I understand he was drawing from 9/11 and how most people reacted but how much of that patriotism was spurred by the media after the attacks? Alot I'd bet.

Same with preaching "if only we knew, it was so simple to fix". You could tell he was pushing his agenda through his characters. Same with how most of the people immediately not only knew but understood the main thing that happened with the EMP. Not to mention, the main character figuring out almost exactly what was revealed at the end within a day or two of the attack.

I also felt like he made a major mistake by keeping the story in only one character's POV and not expanding on the battle. Only thing I could think while reading it was how well The Battle Of Zonkers was in World War Z.

It wasn't all bad though. The nursing home scene along with the dog scenes just about broke my heart.

- edit All of the things we pulled from other stories were interesting too. John Matherson (inspired by the author of I Am Legend), the bandits being a mix of the bikers from Dawn Of The Dead and one of the crews from The Stand, the Christ-like pose of Washington's corpse when he was killed (pulled from the end of The Omega Man with Charlton Heston)


----------

